# Cleaning Tips for my Char-Griller Duo



## david peel (May 9, 2010)

I would like some advice on proper cleaning of my Char-Griller Duo. I just cleaned it as best I could from yesterday's smoking. I had taken the cast iron cooking grates out of the side fire box along with the charcoal grate on the charcoal grill side of the duo and set it on the patio. The 3 porcelian coated grill surfaces along with the top metal rack were kind of nasty and there was an accumulation of grease in the very bottom. I took the porcelain coated grills inside and washed them but couldn't do that to the metal upper rack. I wiped out the excess grease and stuff out of the bottom.

Now that I've stated what I did, here is my questions.:

1. Since you smoke at 225 to 240 degrees F....is that hot enough to kill any germs that might form between uses?

2. How do most people clean the grill surfaces? I've never had a grill with Porcelain Coated surfaces. Would just using a wire brush and heating it up to 225 be enough to clean it?

3. Do most people with this grill leave the charcoal grate in to catch some of the grease or should I just put aluminum foil in the bottom to catch stuff and/or  some aluminum pans with water?


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 9, 2010)

for the grates i clean them with the wire, then a hot towel, then i oil the with veg oil.  never get the inside of the smoker wet. all you need to ever do in wipe it out or use a broom. even a shop vac works great


----------

